

Groovy 1.8.0 final is released - niclupien
http://docs.codehaus.org/display/GROOVY/2011/04/27/Groovy+1.8.0+final+is+released

======
rudiger
anyone still using groovy or did clojure, scala, et al. eat their lunch?

~~~
niclupien
Grails is still my favorite web framework.

